# Books Behind Your Profile Pic?



## Logopneumatika (Jan 13, 2009)

From IVP's blog _Addenda & Errata_:



> January 9, 2010
> That Old Bookcase Backdrop
> 
> Pastors do it.
> ...



What think ye? Will this change your mind? If you're not part of the accused, would this make you think twice?


----------



## Zenas (Jan 13, 2009)

I took my picture in the library. No I won't change it. If I wanted my picture to be in front of book for "looks", I would have done so in front of a much more attractive stack with some U.S. Reporters on it. What's behind me is... unknown to me.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jan 13, 2009)

I like books and I think everyone looks most attractive with books.


----------



## Jon Peters (Jan 13, 2009)

Zenas said:


> I took my picture in the library. No I won't change it. If I wanted my picture to be in front of book for "looks", I would have done so in front of a much more attractive stack with some U.S. Reporters on it. What's behind me is... unknown to me.



I think it's the brown metal shelves you should be second guessing!

-----Added 1/13/2009 at 01:40:31 EST-----

The article does make me wonder if anyone actually poses books so that specific titles are visible in the picture. Doing so would be a very subtle way of messing with people.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 13, 2009)

If you like your mug in front of books, then take a bookshelf shot. If not, then don't. I don't think that piece has much merit, frankly. 

Remind me why those stereotypes need to be defied? Of what use is that? Just be who you are - if you are an academic, or a studious pastor, then BE such. If not, then don't pretend to be, but to complain about too many people taking pictures in front of books is one of those patently silly whines that I like to meet with "would you like some cheese with that?"


----------



## Zenas (Jan 13, 2009)

Our library is.... the reason we dropped in national ranking. We have great staff and the highest bar passage rate of any school in the state (we own Vanderbilt). Our facilities are horrible though. We're moving into the old Federal Courthouse downtown, which will be awesome, but not for another year.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jan 13, 2009)

Camera's on the computer. Computer's in my study. So are books. So there.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 13, 2009)

My picture was "taken" in the 1700s. The artist didn't think books were necessary. My powdered wig makes me look scholarly enough.


----------



## Whitefield (Jan 13, 2009)

So ... does this mean that florists should not have flowers in their photos ... mechanics, huh uh no cars ... plumbers, forget the tools ... scholars, lose your books ... congressmen, don't you stand in front of the capitol ... I know ... one generic blah pastel backdrop for us all! I think Mr. Reid has too much time on his hands, maybe he should be reading some of those books NOT in his backdrop. And did you notice his timestamp - January 9, 2010 ... back to the future with you, Mr. Reid.


----------



## Zenas (Jan 13, 2009)

We should bring back the powdered wig and pantaloons.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 13, 2009)

And kilts.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 13, 2009)

I like does kind of pictures


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jan 13, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


> I like does kind of pictures



I think you meant "those"...

But I agree, especially when you can see the book titles. It tells a lot about a person.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 13, 2009)

Guido's Brother said:


> Martin Marsh said:
> 
> 
> > I like does kind of pictures
> ...



Thanks, my brain has gone to bed, + I can not spell to save my life.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 13, 2009)

Guido's Brother said:


> Martin Marsh said:
> 
> 
> > I like does kind of pictures
> ...



I heard a very good suggestion for pastors on wretchedradio.com the other day. Make sure you always have a shelf labeled "Books you should never read". Members always scan the shelves of pastors for books so make sure the bad ones you have are labeled as such!


----------



## Rangerus (Jan 13, 2009)

book back drops bring out the "blue" in my eyes.


----------



## Theognome (Jan 13, 2009)

Books in such photos imply literacy, which in our PC world is an offense to public education.

Theognome


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jan 13, 2009)

I think the books look better without my face in front of them.


----------



## Logopneumatika (Jan 13, 2009)

very nice indeed!


----------



## Jon 316 (Jan 13, 2009)

lol!! this was very entertaining! (Especially since I was thinking of doing 'the bookshelve shot' just the other day! lol) 'respect to the person with the Calvin from Calvin and hobbes avitar!


----------



## Archlute (Jan 13, 2009)

Logopneumatika said:


> From IVP's blog _Addenda & Errata_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who is Dan Ried, and why should I care about his musings? He sounds insecure with the length of his reading list.


----------



## Quickened (Jan 13, 2009)

Ex Nihilo said:


> I like books and I think everyone looks most attractive with books.



Best possible response!


----------



## Archlute (Jan 13, 2009)

Guido's Brother said:


> Martin Marsh said:
> 
> 
> > I like does kind of pictures
> ...



I believe I spy some Thomas Boston balanced upon your right shoulder.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 13, 2009)

Guess what's in my cup.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 13, 2009)

Ivan said:


> Guess what's in my cup.



Calvinus?


----------



## paterbruce (Jan 14, 2009)

*Scary*

Did anyone else notice that this post came from the future?


----------



## Whitefield (Jan 14, 2009)

paterbruce said:


> Did anyone else notice that this post came from the future?



I mentioned that in my post.


----------



## JOwen (Jan 14, 2009)

Guido's Brother said:


> Camera's on the computer. Computer's in my study. So are books. So there.



BTW Wes, your shelves look a bit sparce in a few areas. Do you want me to send you a few Hinn books I have not gotten rid of from my charismatic days?

Jer


----------



## Craig (Jan 14, 2009)

A pic of me doing a favorite activity, eh? I'm not sure anyone wants to see me curled up in bed...I fear my powerful morning breath would also transfer through the photo.

Other than sleeping, my other activities include a perpetual look of confusion...I think books would be an excellent backdrop from which to draw people's attention away from my mug!


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jan 14, 2009)

JOwen said:


> Guido's Brother said:
> 
> 
> > Camera's on the computer. Computer's in my study. So are books. So there.
> ...



Aw shucks, would you? But I wouldn't want to presume upon your generosity. 

Yeah, I would agree that my library needs some work. I've probably only got a couple thousand books. But more are on the way!


----------



## Skyler (Jan 16, 2009)

Logopneumatika said:


> > *snip*
> 
> 
> 
> What think ye? Will this change your mind? If you're not part of the accused, would this make you think twice?



Of course, no one who's GODLY reads books....



My recording studio is set up with a shelf of books in the background. I didn't have enough theology-related books so I filled in with some of my electrical engineering textbooks.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> And kilts.



You mean they went away? (I wish someone had told me)


----------

